# Briggs 5.5 HP lawnmower carb adjustment pics



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all Lawnboy mower with 5.5 HP B&S OHV one spring was disconnected on carb. I attached it to the loop on gov. control rod. Eng Model 99772 0938 A1 . Got engine running once water was dumped then flushed with air PSI out of carb with bowl off and tank. Need to adjust high speed screw and choke plus engine stop linkage pic would help for correct spring location. Seems to run off slow idle screw and not on the high speed screw with torx bit adjstment. When I push throttle with finger goes to max RPM no problem and idles great too. Has plastic air filter cover over the choke so can not see choke closed when installing throttle cable lock screw. What trick am I missing?


----------

